# Please share your opinions here.



## Oliviachaelotee (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi all, I'm here for some advice. My sister is pregnant, and she is suffering from severe health issues. In this situation, she can't travel anywhere without a car. So we urgently need one car for her hospitality treatment. Her husband wishes to buy a car, but unfortunately, he is running on a tight budget. Therefore, he plans to rent a car for a few days. He asked his friends about lease buster service providing companies in Toronto and they suggested this auto loan company in Ontario. Does anyone know their services? Please share your opinions here.


----------



## gcharles (Sep 26, 2019)

It's always more expensive to lease a car...same thing with renting a car, but no ongoing commitment. I suggest buying a dependable 'clunker' for the time being and get a better car later when you can afford one. When a car's dependable it always has a 'market' with people who just want it to go to work and not much else.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

I agree with gcharles. My daughter needed a car and she bought a small runabout for just under £1,000 (apologies, not sure the conversion). You can buy one even cheaper. Buy it from a garage though, not a private deal. In my country, you get guarantees with cars bought from garages, depending on how old the car is, depends how long the guarantee will be, but even 3 months is better than nothing


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

remember when you lease the people who write it up get a piece of the pie every month so that's why they love that way. I would find a decent certified car you only pay for car and % of loan it's yours at end. Lease you never own your mileage will count over allowed. At end nick and dents count then they try to get you to buy it again after you came close to to first time.


----------



## greatfallsroof (Jul 3, 2020)

Buy a dependable cheap older car!
www.greatfallsroofingpros.com


----------

